# ezúttal vs ez alkalommal



## Setwale_Charm

Are both of these equally applicable to say "this time" in Hungarian?

Thank you.


----------



## heaa

Hi!

I've searched my mind quickly and I haven't found a context where only one of them would be correct, so I guess they are.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Igen szépen köszönöm, heaa!


----------



## heaa

Szívesen máskor is!


----------

